# Netscape users?



## teachingmyown (Apr 12, 2006)

When using my Netscape browser (?) I am no longer able to access the bbs, but I can using Explorer.   Is this a temporary situation or one that I should just get used to?  

FWIW, When I click on my old Netscape link, it takes me to the page that says the BBS has relocated to a new server and provides a temporary link to click.  I think the first time I clicked that link from Netscape it worked, but for the last two days when I click on that link I get a completely blank page with the word "done" beneath the lower left margin.

Just wondering if I'm going to have to give in and give up Netscape...


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

If you're going to the old vB 3.0.7 page that shows you a blue 'TUG BBS message' box in the middle of the screen that lists a 'temporary link' to the board, then something in your Netscape is sending you to the IP for our old server.  It's been 5 days since the server switch and the name servers for all internet services should have the proper address for tugbbs.com by now, so you should never see that screen.

I'm not aware of Netscape caching IP addresses, but try clearing your caches in Netscape and trying again.

If your MSIE is bringing you here to the active server, then it is getting the proper data from your internet service's name servers.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 13, 2006)

teachingmyown said:
			
		

> Just wondering if I'm going to have to give in and give up Netscape...


NO NO NO!  For some reason Netscape locks into the old DNS and no amount of cache clearing or restarting of Netscape will clear it. You have to reboot & then everything works fine.  

Don't give up on Netscape - or if you do go to Firefox or Mozzilla not the evil IE.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> NO NO NO!  For some reason Netscape locks into the old DNS and no amount of cache clearing or restarting of Netscape will clear it. You have to reboot & then everything works fine.



Good info.  Thanks, John.


----------



## JeffV (Apr 13, 2006)

Try clearing all of the temporary internet files.  Go to Start, all programs, accessories, disk cleanup and let it do it's thing.  I had a similar problem yesterday and that cured it.


----------



## teachingmyown (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the help, guys.  I'm back...and on Netscape no less!!  This whole internet/www/reach-out-and-touch stuff still seems like a lot of hocus pocus even after being online since the 90's!  The more I learn, the more I realize I need to learn more...but I'm getting there.


----------

